# "Deadly Outbreak"



## Hollywood1340 (Mar 14, 2004)

Some nice fight seens in this one. Trejo and Edmund were the "Technical Advisors". I would say as far as kenpo, if TPW is a **** then this one has to be a *** And ANY movie with the line "You forgot your bulletproof cup"...well. Check it out.


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Mar 15, 2004)

Hollywood1340 said:
			
		

> Some nice fight seens in this one. Trejo and Edmund were the "Technical Advisors". I would say as far as kenpo, if TPW is a **** then this one has to be a *** And ANY movie with the line "You forgot your bulletproof cup"...well. Check it out.



I don't know what they advised on...... it's an exact remake of the 1995 movie.. "Outbreak" with an all-star cast that includes Dustin Hoffman, Rene Russo, Kevin Spacey, Donald Sutherland, Morgan Freeman, and Cuba Gooding, Jr..

http://movies.yahoo.com/shop?d=hv&cf=info&id=1800230976&intl=us

 %-}


----------



## Rick Wade (Mar 15, 2004)

Deadly Outbreak With all due respect I think that you are mistaken.  Outbreak was about a monkey carring a virus.  Deadly out break was about a compound or something taken over by a bunch of guys (that acted like monkeys carring a deadly virus).  Please corcet me if I am wrong.

Thanks


----------



## Hollywood1340 (Mar 16, 2004)

But do any of those stars do Kenpo with Droll Comments like Speakman does? I think not. *rests case* I don't know the story, just forwarded to the fight scenes.


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Mar 16, 2004)

Hollywood1340 said:
			
		

> But do any of THOSE stars do Kenpo like Speakman does?



Well, no.... you got me there!  I always like to see Kenpo on film..... Jeff does a good job and it's always fun to watch him!  The stories.... welllll..........

 :asian:


----------



## Hollywood1340 (Mar 16, 2004)

Goldendragon7 said:
			
		

> Well, no.... you got me there!  I always like to see Kenpo on film..... Jeff does a good job and it's always fun to watch him!  The stories.... welllll..........
> 
> :asian:



Well watching Mr. Speakman act can be..how do I say it...painful? But it was two bucks at a pawn shop and the editing is done well. 
My Collection!
*The Perfect Weapon
*Street Knight
*Deadly Outbreak
*Running Red
*Land of the Free
I need to do a marathon one of these nights....


----------



## Blindside (Mar 16, 2004)

Hollywood1340 said:
			
		

> Well watching Mr. Speakman act can be..how do I say it...painful? But it was two bucks at a pawn shop and the editing is done well.
> My Collection!
> *The Perfect Weapon
> *Street Knight
> ...



GASP!

You don't have Escape from Atlantis!!!

Now THAT was a bad movie.


----------



## Hollywood1340 (Mar 17, 2004)

Blindside said:
			
		

> GASP!
> 
> You don't have Escape from Atlantis!!!
> 
> Now THAT was a bad movie.


 
I watch Speakman movies for the Kenpo, not the acting. I understand this was his "acting" movie. Although his latest does show promise.


----------



## Chicago Green Dragon (Mar 18, 2004)

I too watch Mr Speakman for the kenpo but i do admit his acting is improving too. Look at Harrison Ford when he first started as Han Solo in star wars and now he is a great actor in his later roles.

Mr Speakmans acting isnt that bad. I enjoy his movies

Chicago Green Dragon

 :asian:


----------



## Seig (Mar 18, 2004)

Watch the Star Wars heresy........


----------



## Randy Strausbaugh (Mar 21, 2004)

Has anyone seen "Motivation", which I understand was Jeff Speakman's first film starring role (even before "The Perfect Weapon")?  I heard that it's in French.


----------



## Hollywood1340 (Mar 21, 2004)

Randy Strausbaugh said:
			
		

> Has anyone seen "Motivation", which I understand was Jeff Speakman's first film starring role (even before "The Perfect Weapon")? I heard that it's in French.


I always thought it was Side Roads You can see it on Ebay sometimes. Looks like he is filming a new one "Instant Message". Another movie to look for, when it comes out that is!


----------



## DeilGyre (Mar 22, 2004)

I saw Deadly Outbreak; not too shabby. Wasn't Ron Silverman the costar? Who was the female lead in that movie? Was it Angie Everheart (drool) or am I thinking of another movie? 
Funny - I remember back when Street Knight released.  My instructor thought it would be a good idea to have a movie night at the studio, ordering pizza and whatnot.  Imagine parents and kids huddled around a tv...and then the foul language starts.  How embarrassing.
Personally, I think PW is still the best movie to capture kenpo, direction-wise.

C'mon guys, Jeff's acting isn't that bad. Perhaps he should have had some tv soap opera experienc first, but I've seen worse MA actors.
Anyone know ALL the movies Jeff has been in?
I think all his fight scenes, taped togther, would make a good tape to play to prospective students wondering what kenpo is.


----------



## Brian Jones (Mar 22, 2004)

DeilGyre said:
			
		

> I saw Deadly Outbreak; not too shabby. Wasn't Ron Silverman the costar? Who was the female lead in that movie? Was it Angie Everheart (drool) or am I thinking of another movie?
> Funny - I remember back when Street Knight released.  My instructor thought it would be a good idea to have a movie night at the studio, ordering pizza and whatnot.  Imagine parents and kids huddled around a tv...and then the foul language starts.  How embarrassing.
> Personally, I think PW is still the best movie to capture kenpo, direction-wise.
> 
> ...



 We seem to have forgotten "The Expert"  Which, while not a great movie, does have a great intro of Mr. Speakman in silhouette defending himself.  He runs through thundering hammers, leaping crane and a few others.


Brian Jones


----------



## DeilGyre (Mar 22, 2004)

Brian Jones said:
			
		

> We seem to have forgotten "The Expert" Which, while not a great movie, does have a great intro of Mr. Speakman in silhouette defending himself. He runs through thundering hammers, leaping crane and a few others.
> Brian Jones


Oh wow, I only remember when I see the movie - one of my instructors is the actual crash test dummy for Jeff in the "Thundering Hammers" silhouette in the movie.
_Mr. Brian Heins_ hails from Dundalk (Baltimore) Maryland, and is honestly one of the best Kenpoists I've ever seen. And I've worked out with, taken seminars from, and seen dozens of the top 1st generation students. He is amazingly _precise_, fast, furious, and flawless. (Just don't touch his hair - lol!) He is my vision of what I want my kenpo to look like.
Mr. Heins is a 7th Degree BB and was on EP's national demo team.
Brian was also the national director (I believe that was the title) for the AKKS - Jeff's Kenpo organization - for years.


----------



## KenG (Oct 29, 2007)

i know im a few years late on this but i thought id mention that he recently was promoted to 8th degree and he also holds a 3rd degree in lung fu do and some experience in aikido.... and he indeed is a talented martial artist... i started with him in 1993...


----------



## Hollywood1340 (Oct 29, 2007)

Good for him. Seems a few other movies of his has come out, not thinking of them off the top of my head.


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Oct 29, 2007)

KenG said:


> i know im a few years late on this but i thought id mention that he recently was promoted to 8th degree and he also holds a 3rd degree in lung fu do and some experience in aikido.... and he indeed is a talented martial artist... i started with him in 1993...



Who was promoted to 8th?


----------



## Ray (Oct 29, 2007)

Brian Jones said:


> We seem to have forgotten "The Expert"  Which, while not a great movie, does have a great intro of Mr. Speakman in silhouette defending himself.  He runs through thundering hammers, leaping crane and a few others.


Man, oh man, I liked Thundering Hammers in Street Knight (when he used those massive crescent wrenches...)


----------



## Hollywood1340 (Oct 29, 2007)

Wouldn't that make it Thundering Wrenches?


----------



## Randy Strausbaugh (Nov 3, 2007)

Goldendragon7 said:


> Who was promoted to 8th?


I'm guessing he means Jeff Speakman.
Could be wrong, though. Been known to happen.


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Nov 3, 2007)

Randy Strausbaugh said:


> I'm guessing he means Jeff Speakman.
> Could be wrong, though. Been known to happen.



If that IS the case.... I'm curious as to WHO put him up for it.  Just who is his instructor?

:idunno:


----------



## KenG (Nov 3, 2007)

not speakman brian heins...


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Nov 3, 2007)

KenG said:


> not speakman brian heins...



Ahhhhhh ok!  But hold on..... doesn't he study with Speakman?


----------



## KenG (Nov 5, 2007)

yes he is with AKKS....


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Nov 5, 2007)

ok cool.... but did I lose track or something....... I thought Jeff was a 7th?  

Just curious.


----------



## Kembudo-Kai Kempoka (Nov 6, 2007)

Goldendragon7 said:


> ok cool.... but did I lose track or something....... I thought Jeff was a 7th?
> 
> Just curious.


 
Mr. C.

You're looking for sense and consistency in a realm that too often lacks it. Although I admire the willing effort to continue doing so. Unfortunately, I have given up expecting anyting sensible from certain camps, that being one of them.

New kenpo tech: Stirring the Pot.

Dave


----------



## Hollywood1340 (Nov 6, 2007)

See the bottom of my siggie. Soon all will be well!


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Nov 6, 2007)

Kembudo-Kai Kempoka said:


> Mr. C.
> 
> You're looking for sense and consistency in a realm that too often lacks it. Although I admire the willing effort to continue doing so. Unfortunately, I have given up expecting anyting sensible from certain camps, that being one of them.
> 
> ...



:deadhorse:waah:

:yoda:


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Nov 6, 2007)

Hollywood1340 said:


> See the bottom of my siggie. Soon all will be well!



:wink2: wink


----------

